# Upgrading to a bigger smoker, thoughts on these?



## mike in wky (Jun 24, 2017)

I have been smoking on a weber 22.5 grill with a smokenator for quit a few years now but still consider myself a novice in smoking.  It has done great for small jobs but the family is expanding now with our kids getting married now so I need something bigger.  I am also tired of having to check the very small water pan ever so often.  We just had an academy sports open up near us and we went to check it out.  I had my mind pretty much set on a wsm 22.5 until I saw a couple of the smokers at academy sports today.  But I like the idea of the wsm being pretty much a set it and leave it charcoal smoker and I like the hanging rack you can get for it but everywhere I find it it is out of stock so I don't know if you can get it any longer.

I am now considering the outdoor gourmet triton vertical smoker for $250.  I like the idea of this being a vertical and can put alot of butts and birds on it.  I like to do ribs and want to start doing briskets and I dont think they will fit laying on the racks but it does have hooks at the top to hang them instead.  It also has 2 latches to seal the door shut which is a plus.  It doesn't have alot of reviews and not sure how long you could let it smoke without having to mess with the fire. It did seem to be a very sturdy grill.
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/out...ertical-charcoal-smoker#repChildCatid=4099191

The other one is the old country pecos for $400 but I'm not sure I like the idea of having to add wood every 30 minutes to keep it going.
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/old-country-bbq-pits-pecos-smoker#repChildCatid=311402

I don't think the wife will let me spend the grand to get this last grill but when I saw the old country brazos the Tim Allen come out in me.  I loved the thickness and the size so I can smoke whatever I wanted but not sure it would be worth the extra $600-$700 over the other 3 grills I mentioned. Also not sure how often I would have to add wood?
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/old-country-bbq-pits-all-american-brazos-smoker#repChildCatid=650566

Any help would be appreciated.  I have researched this alot since I had back surgery the first of april and again the first of june and could do nothing but watch tv or get on the internet.  The doctor cleared me so I can go out and start doing things this last thursday and the trip to academy today messed me up since I finally got to look at smokers in person.  Anyways, I can't wait to hear your input.  Thanks, LM


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 25, 2017)

You get what you pay for.

An inexpensive offset is very thin metal & doesn't hold the temps well.

But any offset is going to require your attention, as in adding wood every 45 minutes to an hour.

If your not into that, why not look at a WSM 22.5, they are pretty much set & forget.

Al


----------



## lantzy75 (Jun 26, 2017)

What SmokinAl said.  When it comes to offsets, the most expensive, the better.  On the flip side, spending $300-$400 on a WSM is a great investment, since it really is a great smoker.  Holds temps well, and really makes some great BBQ.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jun 26, 2017)

I have the wsm 22 and love it.  I can put alot on it at one time with the 2 grates.  There is also an additional mid section from cajun bandit (I think) that can be added but is quite a bit to add more area.  Another option is to but a 22 and an 18 lol.


----------



## mike in wky (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for the input.  I have been thinking about it since and think the wsm is the way to go still.  I guess it was just me being able to get out of the house finally and those were the first grills I saw.  I think a 3rd weber is going to be joining the household.  

LM


----------

